# Activision customer support: nonexistant



## Ken R. (Mar 31, 2005)

I am by no means what you would call a "gamer". But I decided to buy "Call of Duty 2" for something to do in my spare time. 

The game comes on six (I think) CD's. I installed the game, no problems. I played it for a bit on just a few occasions. The thing about this game (and maybe many others, I don't know) is that in order to play it, you must have CD number one in the CD drive, even though the game has been installed on your machine. Okay, fine, no big deal. But now the problem: I have lost CD number one. So, even though the game is installed, I can't play it, because I don't have CD number one. Okay, no big deal, I'll just have to contact Activision, and get a replacement CD. 

Wrong. 

Activision's email response was "sorry, we can only replace damaged or defective CD's. Your only recourse is to purchase a new copy of the game." No, wait. I read the response like three times, I thought I read it wrong. Then I thought, no, no, no, they misunderstand. I'm not asking for a FREE replacement, I'll pay for it. So I emailed them again, saying I'll PAY for the replacement CD, I don't expect it for free. Their answer was "sorry, we can only replace damaged or defective CD's". 

WTF???? I mean, if I get a flat tire on my car, I might have to buy a new tire, but I don't have to buy four new tires. And yes, BUY a new tire, I don't expec tto just be given a new tire. Because buying four new tires when only one is flat is stupid and unnecessary. I know that, you know that, and Activision knows that. 

So now, I have a $50 game installed on my system that is useless (unless I should find the missing CD). And there is apparently nothing I can do about it, except buy a whole new copy of the game. That won't be happening. And Activision won't even SELL me a copy of the one CD. And if they will replace damaged CD's, I assume they have spares lying around, or can obtain them somehow. 

Thanks for nothing, Activision. Unfortunately, my mind is not capable of imagining a severe enough pain that I would inflict on you if I could, and I would likely be banned from these forums if I said what I really thought of your "support".


----------

